# Officer Down: Landon Dorris - [Los Angeles, California]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/23/2006
*Calif. officer is fatally hit at scene of collision*

*Officer Down: Landon Dorris* - [Los Angeles, California]

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 31
*Additional Info:* Officer Landon Dorris had served with the Los Angeles Police Department for 3 years and a half years. He is survived by his fiancee and two sons.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Dorris was struck and killed by a vehicle while conducting a traffic accident investigation. *Date of Incident:* October 22, 2006

*Calif. officer is fatally hit at scene of collision*
By John L. Mitchell, Times Staff Writer
Los Angeles Times
A Los Angeles police officer was killed in Los Feliz early Sunday morning after he walked into the middle of the street during a minor traffic collision investigation and was struck by a car, police said.
Officer Landon Dorris, 31, a three-year LAPD veteran, was taken to County-USC Medical Center, where he died from severe head injuries. Dorris is the first on-duty LAPD officer to die in the line of duty since 2004.
"The men and women of the LAPD are deeply saddened by the loss of a fellow officer," said LAPD Chief William J. Bratton. "Our hearts go out to his family and friends during a difficult time." ...

*Full Story: Calif. officer is fatally hit at scene of collision*


----------

